# Trying to find the cause of an odd squeal.



## Deka (May 21, 2021)

Not the greatest gearhead. But I can turn a wrench. And follow instructions. 

Meanwhile, I'm plagued by a 200k 2012 1.8. Thermostat housing failed. Replaced. Ignition coil issues. Replaced. Valve cover and gasket are next. 

But I have this annoying squeal when the car is in downshift, say rolling down a grade in idle. Apply power and it goes away. Right back if you step off the gas.

Does it at standstill too, if you're idling and it kicks up and then down. Squeal until it kicks back up. 

Seems to come from this part, which I've had variably described as a water pump, aux water pump, ac compressor, and more. Noone seems to be able to track down just what this is. 

So we come to the experts. Anyone?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm not a 1.8L guy buy if you take a wider picture showing all the pulleys I can probably tell you what that is.

My first thought is that's the water pump because it has one of the major radiator hoses coming off of it.


----------



## Deka (May 21, 2021)

JLL said:


> I'm not a 1.8L guy buy if you take a wider picture showing all the pulleys I can probably tell you what that is.
> 
> My first thought is that's the water pump because it has one of the major radiator hoses coming off of it.


My first thought was water pump. But when I went to get the replacement, it was further back, under the engine mount and a different configuration. I've literally got the guys at napa and autozone stumped.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Deka said:


> My first thought was water pump. But when I went to get the replacement, it was further back, under the engine mount and a different configuration. I've literally got the guys at napa and autozone stumped.


What your describing is the water pump on a 1.4L engine.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Do the 1.8L have crank seal squeal issues as well?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Do the 1.8L have crank seal squeal issues as well?


I don't think so since they are naturally aspirated engines.


----------



## Deka (May 21, 2021)

JLL said:


> What your describing is the water pump on a 1.4L engine.


That's the problem. This is a 1.8 definitely.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Deka said:


> That's the problem. This is a 1.8 definitely.


Then you'll want to clarify to the auto parts people that you have a 2012 Cruze *LS* with the 1.8L engine. All the other trim levels use the 1.4L or the 2.0L diesel.


----------



## Deka (May 21, 2021)

JLL said:


> Then you'll want to clarify to the auto parts people that you have a 2012 Cruze *LS* with the 1.8L engine. All the other trim levels use the 1.4L or the 2.0L diesel.


We are doing all the searches based on the VIN so its accurate but not coming up with that particular part


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Deka said:


> We are doing all the searches based on the VIN so its accurate but not coming up with that particular part


If it's like the 1.4L, you'll want to buy a pump from GM. Not aftermarket. Go to your dealership's parts department.

Also is the vin correct? What's the 8th vin digit?


----------



## Deka (May 21, 2021)

JLL said:


> If it's like the 1.4L, you'll want to buy a pump from GM. Not aftermarket. Go to your dealership's parts department.
> 
> Also is the vin correct? What's the 8th vin digit?


Vin came right off the car. And 2 local dealerships both gave me the runaround because its a 2012.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Deka said:


> Vin came right off the car. And 2 local dealerships both gave me the runaround because its a 2012.


Try www.gmpartsdirect.com I get most of my parts from there.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

From GMpartsdirect:


----------

